# Contest: Win 1 of 2 Luminessair Cosmetics Airbrush System ($230 Value EACH) [Closed]



## Geek (Jan 14, 2011)

Contest: Win 1 of 2 Luminessair Cosmetics Airbrush System ($230 Value EACH) *Luminessair.com* and MakeupTalk have teamed up to for a great giveaway! 

 *With Each Airbrush System, you get:*

 *One-touch airbrush system with constant air speed for face and neck*

 *Includes easy-to-use, single-action airbrush stylus*

 *4 Shades Foundation*

 *Blush, Bronzer &amp; Glow, A $80.00 Value *

 *Learn to Airbrush DVD*



 

​ 



​ 

​ 











*Click here to see LuminessAir on "The Doctors"!*



 
*How do I enter?  Entry method(s) *

 By writing *as many product reviews in our review center as you can* on any products during the contest time period.  Dust off your old train case and get our your old products out to review them. The reviews need to be written in your own words(we will check via copyscape for duplicate reviews on other sites). 
 Unlimited entries for product reviews written - write reviews! 
*Bonus Entries:* Facebook a link to the each review by you

*Bonus Entries:* Twitter a link to each review written by you

 Like MakeupTalk on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/MakeupTalk 

 Like LuminessAir on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Luminess-Air/145980855356

 Follow MakeupTalk on Twitter: http://twitter.com/MakeupTalk

 Follow LuminessAir on Twitter: http://twitter.com/LuminessAir

*Reply back to this thread with your reviews, facebook pages, and tweets!*


*Contest Details:*

 *Contest prizes: *Win 1 of 2 *Luminessair Cosmetics Airbrush* Systems ($230 Value EACH) 
 We will take the top 5 members who have written *the most reviews*, then choose(from random.org) 2 of you to win! 
 2 random winners selected(from by www.random.org.) from the top 5 review writers 
 1 week contest. January 14, 2011 through 7:00pm(PAC time) January 21, 2011. (yes, the contest has started) 
 When the contest is over, we will send you a private message here on MakeupTalk. 
 Winners to let us know what skin type you have: *Click here to read more* and the Color tone of your skin (fair, medium, tan, dark) 
This contest is OPEN for US RESIDENTS ONLY

   *Here's the catch:  They have to be LEGITIMATE reviews written in your own words *.  You cannot just say "I love this product"   BONUS entries for a Tweeting about this promotion and leave the URL(using @makeuptalk) to that tweet in a reply in this thread.   Make sure you follow the laws of your state and country. Rules subject to change without notice. You are responsible for what you use so please be aware and knowledgeable of what works and what doesnâ€™t work for you. Open to US RESIDENTS ONLY. Past winners, Current Staff and past MakeupTalk Staff member *ARE* eligible to enter this contest, so get movin! 
This contest will run from anytime on Friday January 14, 2011 through 7:00pm January 21, 2011.  All times are Pacific Standard Time.  So yes, the contest has already started! What are you waiting for?


----------



## intime (Jan 15, 2011)

(intime) [email protected] wrote reveiw of  MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam V 

Like MakeupTalk on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/MakeupTalk jen twark gersch

Like LuminessAir on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Luminess-Air/145980855356 jen twark gersch

Follow MakeupTalk on Twitter: http://twitter.com/MakeupTalk @intime111

Follow LuminessAir on Twitter: http://twitter.com/LuminessAir @intime111
wrote a dove beauty bar review https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/dove-beauty-bar/reviews [email protected]

panten reveiw https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/pantene-pro-v-smooth-and-sleek [email protected]
reviwed Sally Hansen No Chip Acrylic Top Coat [email protected]

reviewed Kirkland Signature Fish Oil w/ Omega-3 Enteric Coated 180 Softgels [email protected]

reviwed Stila Convertible Cheek &amp; Lip Colour [email protected]

reviewed Sexy Hair Organic Leave-In Conditioner [email protected]
reivewed Redken 06 Rewind Pliable Styling Paste Hair Styling Waxes [email protected]

reviewed Garden Botanika Lip Scrub, 0.12-Ounce Boxes [email protected]

_posts merged_


----------



## Kammi (Jan 15, 2011)

I am following Makeuptalk and Luminessair on Facebook. I shared the contest with over 100 friends on Facebook. I am a subscriber of Makeuptalk and Luminessair via Email. I've never had Lumiessair before. My shade is Medium. Email address is: [email protected] I am a subscriber of Luminessair via Youtube.


----------



## artistictats (Jan 16, 2011)

I am a follower/ like Makeup Talks on Facebook and a follower/ like Luminess Air on Facebook! My Facebook page is Danielle Holt and my email is [email protected]

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/merle-norman-total-finish-compact-makeup/reviews#20022

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/bare-escentuals-bare-minerals/reviews#20014


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is one of our best contests ever on MakeupTalk.  We will be doing a few contests like this in the near future.   Don't forget, to enter this contest, *you have to write product reviews*. The facebook likes and twitter followers are only bonus entries for AFTER YOU WRITE PRODUCT REVIEWS. You can write an unlimited number of product reviews for unlimited contest entries during the contest time period. If you are not sure how to write a product review, look at this:


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

I am following both twitter and FB pages. 

Twitter: SmashinBeauty

FB: mary pop 

I twitter all of reviews 

ADDING REVIEW LINKS 

.........

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/pro-activ-spf-15-oil-free-moisturizer

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/uriage-hydrating-mattifying-moisturizer

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/nyx-eyeshadow-base-eye-shadow-primer-01-white

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/coastal-scents-contour-palette

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/mac-217-blending-brush

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/intimately-beckham-by-beckham-for-women-eau-de-toilette-spray-2-5-ounces

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/graftobian-hi-def-creme-foundation

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/revlon-colorstay-makeup

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/laura-mercier-tinted-moisturizer-oil-free

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/coastal-scents-coastal-scents-blush-palette

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/loreal-voluminous

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/christian-dior-show-mascara

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/mac-matte-blush-in-desert-rose

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/sigma-makeup-brushes-complete-brush-set

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/bobbi-brown-foundation-brush

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/e-l-f-studio-powder-brush

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/mac-prep-prime-skin

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/uriage-hys-ac-active-care-with-aha-for-acne-prone-skin

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/too-faced-lip-injection-extreme

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/mac-fix/reviews#20138

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/burts-bees-citrus-ginger-root-body-wash-12-ounce-bottles-pack-of-2/reviews#20137

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/tigi-let-it-be/reviews#20136

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/la-femme-blush-palette-12-color/reviews#20135

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/graftobian-lipstick/reviews#20134

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/philips-norelco-arcitec-1050-mens-shaver/reviews#20133


----------



## laurenproartist (Jan 17, 2011)

-Following LuminessAir on Twitter  -username:laurentapphair

-Following MakeupTalk on Twitter  -username:laurentapphair

-Tweet: *laurentapphair* - Ever wonder how celebrities have flawless skin? Follow @LuminessAir to see how you too can have flawless skin! 

-Liked LuminessAir on Facebook   -username: Lauren Tapp

-Like Makeup Talk on Facebook    -username: Lauren Tapp

PRODUCTS REVIEW LINKS:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/mac-pigments-in-general

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/bobbi-brown-gel-eyeliner

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/christian-dior-show-mascara

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/ed-hardy-by-christian-audigier-for-women

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/envy-me-for-women

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/juicy-coture-viva-la-juicy

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/juicy-coture-juicy-coture

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/paul-mitchell-super-strong-shampoo-33-8-ounce-bottle

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/clairol-natural-instincts-color-022-cinnaberry-pack-of-3

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/surgi-wax-hair-remover-for-face-1-ounce-boxes-pack-of-6

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/gigi-wax-warmer

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/nads-brazilan-bikini-wax-kit-4-9-ounces

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/gigi-cr-me-wax-14-ounces

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/tweezerman-stainless-steel-slant-tweezer

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/paul-mitchell-inkworks-red

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/paul-mitchell-paul-mitchell-gloss-drops

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/paul-mitchell-extra-body-firm-finishing-spray

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/moroccanoil-glimmer-shine-spray

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/moroccanoil-moisture-rich-conditioner

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/proactiv-solution-3-step-system

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/avon-eye-makeup-remover-lotion

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/mac-190-foundation-brush

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/dior-hypnotic-poison

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/too-faced-naked-eye-palette-1-ea

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/rimmel-extra-super-lash-mascara


----------



## artistictats (Jan 17, 2011)

Reviews

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/clinique-acne-solutions-liquid-makeup-1-oz-fresh-ivory

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/clinique-superpowder-double-face-makeup/reviews#20016

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/clinique-clinique-almost-makeup-spf-15/reviews#20017

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/sheer-cover-sheer-cover-mineral-make-up/reviews#20018

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/merle-norman-luxiva-lasting-foundation/reviews#20019

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/merle-norman-luxiva-purely-mineral-makeup/reviews#20020

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/merle-norman-total-finish-compact-makeup/reviews#20022

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/clinique-superpowder-double-face-makeup/reviews#20016

_posts merged_


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are my reviews:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/lush-coolaulin-conditioner
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/mac-fluidline-in-blacktrack

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/urban-decay-primer-potion/reviews#20084

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/n-y-c-color-corrector-wheel

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/benefit-badgal-lash-mascara
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/mac-cham-pale-multi-eye-shadow-quad-caviar-dreams
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/nyx-shadow-pencil-milk/reviews#20088
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/mac-studio-fix-fluid-spf-15
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/stila-stay-all-day-waterproof-liquid-eye-liner-carbon-black-0-016-ounce
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/covergirl-lashblastfusion-mascara-very-black-860-1-tube
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/nivea-nivea-soft-body
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/herbal-essences-tousle-me-softly-hair-mousse-for-ease-tousling-hair-style-6-8-oz
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/china-glaze-ruby-pumps
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/china-glaze-poolside-nail-polish-lacquer-pool-party-80945
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/tarte-the-jewelry-box
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/garnier-anti-dark-circle-eye-roller
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/herbal-essences-drama-clean-refreshing-shampoo-23-7-fl-oz-700-ml
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/make-up-for-ever-hd-microperfecting-primer
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/make-up-for-ever-hd-microfinish-powder-to-go-0-17-oz
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/urban-decay-24-7-glide-on-eye-pencil 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/urban-decay-skyscraper-multi-benefit-mascara-black-41-fl-oz-12-ml 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/smashbox-brow-tech 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/too-faced-naked-eye-palette-1-ea


----------



## ladybug1983 (Jan 21, 2011)

Im following the twitter of both and facebook of both. My facebook name is Jennifer Sollecito, my twitter name is desertsunrise83. my name on here is ladybug1983 and my email that I registered with is [email protected]

So far I have reviewed these prodcuts.


*St Ives Apricot Scrub Renew &amp; Firm *


> reviewed by ladybug1983 Yesterday at 8:40 pm


----------



## ladybug1983 (Jan 21, 2011)

I posted all of my reviews and screen names but it said that since I am new my reply is being held for review. I hope they post it because I want to get counted.


----------



## Geek (Jan 21, 2011)

This just in: Open to Canada members, but you will have to pay $17.50 + $25.00 international surcharge....also you may have taxes and duties to pay to FedEx upon delivery.


----------



## ladybug1983 (Jan 21, 2011)

Im following the twitter of both and facebook of both. My facebook name is Jennifer Sollecito, my twitter name is desertsunrise83. my name on here is ladybug1983 and my email for Facebook and that I registered on here with is [email protected]

So far I have reviewed these prodcuts.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/almay-intense-i-color-powder-shadow-trio-bring-up-the-browns-0-13-ounce-packages-pack-of-2/reviews#20132

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/covergirl-smoky-shadowblast-bronze-fire-815-0-162-ounce-pencil-pack-of-2#addprodprofaddprodprof

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/covergirl-smoky-shadowblast-onyx-smoke-800-0-162-ounce-pencil-pack-of-2/reviews#20130

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/fresh-supernova-in-black/reviews#20129

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/covergirl-exact-eyelights-regular-mascara-0-24-ounce-packages-pack-of-3/reviews#20128

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/covergirl-volumeexact-mascara-cd-very-black-100-0-24-ounce-packages-pack-of-3/reviews#20127

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/rimmel-specialeyes-in-blackmagic/reviews#20126

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/bare-escentuals-magic-wand-brushless-mascara/reviews#20125

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/maybelline-the-falsies/reviews#20124

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/bare-escentuals-fairly-light-1-2-foundation/reviews#20123

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/pantene-pro-v-smooth-and-sleek/reviews#20067

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/loreal-everpure-volumizing-shampoo-with-rosemary-and-jun/reviews#20066

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/st-ives-apricot-scrub-renew-firm/reviews#20049

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/proactiv-solution-3-step-system/reviews#20048

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/peter-thomas-roth-glycolic-acid-wash-3/reviews#20047

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/nuskin-nuskin-clear-action-acne-med-foaming-cleanser/reviews#20045


https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/proactiv-solution-proactiv-solution-3-step-system/reviews#20046

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/fresh-soy-face-cleanser/reviews#20044

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/pro-activ-renewing-cleanser/reviews#20043

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/avon-clearskin-professional/reviews#20042

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/oxy-maximum-daily-cleansing-pads-90-pads-pack-of-3/reviews#20041

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/stri-dex-medicated-pads-sensitive-90-count-boxes-pack-of-3/reviews#20040

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/neutrogena-oil-free-acne-wash-redness-soothing-gel-cleanser-6-ounces-pack-of-3/reviews#20039

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/neutrogena-oil-free-acne-wash-pink-grapefruit-facial-cleanser-6-ounce-bottles-pack-of-3/reviews#20038

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/aveeno-active-naturals-clear-complexion-daily-cleansing-pads-28-count-pads-pack-of-3/reviews#20037

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/softlips-lip-balm-protectant-value-pack-spf-20-strawberry-2-count-0-07-ounce-tubes-pack-of-6/reviews#20036

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/softlips-pure-vanilla-berry-hydrating-lip-butter/reviews#20035

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/nivea-a-kiss-of-moisture-essential-lip-care-0-17-ounce-sticks-pack-of-6/reviews#20034

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/nair-pretty-hair-remover-cream-soft-peach-5-4-ounce-tubes-pack-of-3

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/conair-mt3wb-mens-2-in-1-trimmer

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/burts-bees-lip-shimmer-fig-09-ounce-tubes-pack-of-4

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/kiss-my-face-honey-calendula-ultra-moisturizer-for-extra-dry-skin-16-ounce-pumps-pack-of-3

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/vaseline-aloe-fresh-hydrating-body-lotion-with-aloe-and-cucumber-24-5oz-pack-of-3
https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/bath-and-body-works-warm-vanilla-sugar-body-lotion

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/bath-and-body-works-coconut-lime-verbena-body-lotion


----------



## EpicSkin (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi.

Great contest, Thx

1) Followed Makeup Talk on Twitter

2) Followed Makeup Talk on FB

3) Followed Luminess Air on Twitter

4) Followed Luminess Air on FB

5) Retweeted about this contest

Have a great weekend ;-)


----------



## Geek (Jan 21, 2011)

You have to write product reviews also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
 



> Originally Posted by *EpicSkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi.
> 
> ...


----------



## EpicSkin (Jan 21, 2011)

Review: https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/california-baby-calendula-everyday-lotion

Thanks!

EOS Review https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/eos-lip-balm-honeysuckle-honeydew-smooth-sphere-pack-of-8

_posts merged_


----------



## EpicSkin (Jan 21, 2011)

EOS Review: https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/eos-lip-balm-honeysuckle-honeydew-smooth-sphere-pack-of-8


----------



## Geek (Jan 22, 2011)

Contest is close as of 7pm January 21.  We will be announcing the winners next week.


----------



## Geek (Jan 25, 2011)

We have selected our winners by using Random.org! Congrats to the winners! *Winner #1 Bombdiggity*
*Winner #2 LaurenProArtist*

*Winners, please send me a private message here, letting me know your skin type** Click here to read more and your shipping address. If you are in Canada, it's $17.50 + $25.00 international surcharge....also you may have taxes and duties to pay to FedEx upon delivery.  I'll forward the info onto the Luminess People.*


----------



## internetchick (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## laurenproartist (Jan 26, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M SO SO SO SO SO SO SO EXCITED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 26, 2011)

YYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!! I'm stoked!


----------



## divadoll (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I'm so envious!!!!


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jan 27, 2011)

OMG I WAS IN THE TOP 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)) soo close  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats to the winners 

lucky


----------



## mhampton64 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got the Caligraphy eyeliner it takes a few seconds to dry, but I really like it, the fine tip helps to get that real fine line.


----------



## mhampton64 (Feb 13, 2011)

Luminess Air, a little bit goes a long way!!


----------

